# Mark All Forums Read?



## mudbug (May 18, 2008)

I have a lot to catch up on.  what happened to this feature?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 18, 2008)

It's under Quick Links AND at the bottom of the page that lists all the forums on the dark blue line under Miscellaneous.


----------

